# How do you get your drink on?



## Mike Fox (Oct 16, 2019)

I recently discovered a new drink mix i like quite a bit: rum, dr pepper, and gingerbread flavoring. All 3 of these flavors blend nicely together. Since the gingerbread flavoring is involved, it's somewhat of a holiday flavor but can still be enjoyed all year round.

How do you get your drink on?


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 16, 2019)

Scotch on the rocks.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I recently discovered a new drink mix i like quite a bit: rum, dr pepper, and gingerbread flavoring. All 3 of these flavors blend nicely together. Since the gingerbread flavoring is involved, it's somewhat of a holiday flavor but can still be enjoyed all year round.
> 
> How do you get your drink on?




Wow, didn’t you recently post about some energy drink you enjoy consuming ? I had no idea what it was,so I googled and the dangers and health implications from drinking that swill was alarming to say the least.
Rum,Dr Pepper and artificial(chemical) flavoring? Please be careful,I hope a good meal for you isn’t McDonald’s & Arby’s 😱

Sorry about the diatribe but to answer your question Wine or a Beer(occasionally) maybe once or twice a month........


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 16, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> Wow, didn’t you recently post about some energy drink you enjoy consuming ? I had no idea what it was,so I googled and the dangers and health implications from drinking that swill was alarming to say the least.
> Rum,Dr Pepper and artificial(chemical) flavoring? Please be careful,I hope a good meal for you isn’t McDonald’s & Arby’s 😱
> 
> Sorry about the diatribe but to answer your question Wine or a Beer(occasionally) maybe once or twice a month........


Thanks Mom!


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 16, 2019)

If you're feeling adventurous try this: bitter lemon + red wine. Somehow reminded me of fruity alcopops, which made me weirdly nostalgic, because I haven't drunk anything like that in over a decade I believe.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 16, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> If you're feeling adventurous try this: bitter lemon + red wine. Somehow reminded me of fruity alcopops, which made me weirdly nostalgic, because I haven't drunk anything like that in over a decade I believe.


Now we're talk'n!


----------



## BassClef (Oct 16, 2019)

single malt Scotch whisky... no ice... In fact... having a wee dram as I type!


----------



## Wunderhorn (Oct 16, 2019)

Try this: grapefruit juice, ginger beer and vodka, add ice to your liking. I's my variation on the Moscow Mule.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Thanks Mom!




Be careful I’m lactating. 


still thirsty?


----------



## chillbot (Oct 16, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> rum, dr pepper, and gingerbread flavoring


Sounds completely horrible. No you won't change my mind.

98% of the time I am drinking alcohol it's either Sierra Nevada Torpedo or a nice crisp, dry, very cold, not sweet or fruity, glass of pinot grigio.
1% of the time I do enjoy a moscow mule or a mimosa.
1% other random beers or scotches, maybe the occasional margarita.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Oct 16, 2019)

Alcoholic. 15+ years sober. Coffee is my jam.


----------



## Willowtree (Oct 16, 2019)

Minttu, 50%. It's Finnish, tastes like minty mouthwash (you don't even taste the alcohol), and before you know it you've stopped working and decided to make out with your boyfriend and you realise you definitely drank way too much and you're so lucky you're not on a tight deadline right now.

So, in other words, Minttu. Minty fresh, until the morning after.


----------



## Symfoniq (Oct 16, 2019)

chillbot said:


> 98% of the time I am drinking alcohol it's either Sierra Nevada Torpedo



Wow. I wonder if we have the same musical tastes, too...


----------



## tack (Oct 16, 2019)

Scotch for me, sometimes with ice (cask strength usually), sometimes cold as hell (as I like Johnnie Walker Black), sometimes neat (like any fine sherry oak cask bottle). And there is a permanent home for it at my desk.

Tonight though it's brandy, uncharacteristically.


----------



## Willowtree (Oct 16, 2019)

Y'all so casual. Skotch, vodka, rum, ale, red wine!? No no no, you haven't opened your eyes (or tastebuds) to the world that's Minttu. You mix in a bit of choco and you're in paradise.

@Mike Fox at least had the common sense to include Dr Pepper in his drink. You get a gold star.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Oct 16, 2019)

I apologise for being less adventurous, but Sauvigon blanc wine in summer, Merlot in winter. Beer if I'm at the beach. The radler style beers are growing on me.

Occasionally, water is nice too! (as is chamomile tea at night)

Seriously have to stop with the alcohol though, have gained a lot of weight in recent years because of it.


----------



## Willowtree (Oct 16, 2019)

Morning Coffee said:


> I apologise for being less adventurous, but Sauvigon blanc wine in summer, Merlot in winter. Beer if I'm at the beach. The radler style beers are growing on me.
> 
> Occasionally, water is nice too! (as is chamomile tea at night)
> 
> Seriously have to stop with the alcohol though, have gained a lot of weight in recent years because of it.


You kept listing drinks I despise, but then you mentioned herbal tea and I'm pleased. You get a silver star (because it's not an alcoholic drink).

I don't drink often, but when I do, I don't remember that I did. And, since I don't remember drinking, it can't be that often, right?

Right?


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 16, 2019)

Willowtree said:


> Y'all so casual. Skotch, vodka, rum, ale, red wine!? No no no, you haven't opened your eyes (or tastebuds) to the world that's Minttu. You mix in a bit of choco and you're in paradise.
> 
> @Mike Fox at least had the common sense to include Dr Pepper in his drink. You get a gold star.


Hey, thaaaanks!!!


----------



## jmauz (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## synkrotron (Oct 17, 2019)

Cheap French beer mixed with a bottle of diet lemonade.


----------



## CT (Oct 17, 2019)

The only alcohol I really drink "regularly" is absinthe. 

I have other stuff (scotch, gin, tequila, beer, wine) in certain situations, but if it's a choice, it's absinthe all the way. I don't really enjoy any other straight alcohol, or mixed drink, as much as a cold glass of absinthe.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 17, 2019)

Single malt whisky. Straight. No ice.
If it's hot : bourbon sour or good ales.
With meals : good red wine (I'm French, what a cliché, I know) but not necessarily French ones. There are good red wines all over the world.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 17, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> Alcoholic. 15+ years sober. Coffee is my jam.



Way to go, keep at it! 

Regarding coffee: 


The guy once had an accident with his morning coffee where he got second degree burns on his hand, and on the way to the hospital he still stopped at starbucks first because he still _needed _that coffee fix. x]

I'm considering cutting back on caffeine again, because it starts to feel like it's doing more harm than good to me at times.


----------



## asherpope (Oct 17, 2019)

Definitely some questionable taste buds in this thread


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 17, 2019)

A bottle of Jager and an 8 ball, 90 minute session with a massage therapist followed by a couple gals from the Mustang.

Im highly motivated after that, dont need a drink, dont even need coffee although I do love the occasional French Press of San Francisco Fog Chaser Beans and Cinnamon Sticks, fresh cream.

This is a monthly stint, keeps me focused.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 17, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> A bottle of Jager and an 8 ball, 90 minute session with a massage therapist followed by a couple gals from the Mustang.
> 
> Im highly motivated after that, dont need a drink, dont even need coffee although I do love the occasional French Press of San Francisco Fog Chaser Beans and Cinnamon Sticks, fresh cream.
> 
> This is a monthly stint, keeps me focused.




You SIR are truly inspirational !!! 😍


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 17, 2019)

I live in a State where everything is legal and freedom is cherished.
We have White Castles and Weed delivered for NFL Games.

Whenever I go to another State I try and remember all of the laws that prohibit the pursuit of happiness.

But while in Nevada one must delve deeply into it’s treasures.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 17, 2019)

Belgian white wheat beer or Islay Whisky. Straight.


----------



## sinkd (Oct 17, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> A bottle of Jager and an 8 ball, 90 minute session with a massage therapist followed by a couple gals from the Mustang.
> 
> Im highly motivated after that, dont need a drink, dont even need coffee although I do love the occasional French Press of San Francisco Fog Chaser Beans and Cinnamon Sticks, fresh cream.
> 
> This is a monthly stint, keeps me focused.


My new spirit guide.


----------



## Denkii (Oct 17, 2019)

Gin Mule.
Caesar for breakfast to counter the Gin Mule.
Beer in between because one must also eat.
Wine for the occasional 5 fancy minutes.

Edit: Mexikaner for snacks. See https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexikaner_(Cocktail) (sorry no english version available, for an explanation see this http://www.u-strasse.com/how-to-make-mexikaner-germanys-popular-party-shot/).

Edit2: OUH OUH! And Jelly Shots if I want a treat.

Wow...I sound like a dickhead with a lot of problems. I nailed it.


----------



## Assa (Oct 17, 2019)

Shiirai said:


> Belgian white wheat beer or Islay Whisky. Straight.



Now that sounds like someone knows what's good!  What's your favorite islay malt?


----------



## Crowe (Oct 18, 2019)

Assa said:


> Now that sounds like someone knows what's good!  What's your favorite islay malt?



That's a difficult question. My partner-in-music and I are both into trying a *lot* of different kinds. I guess that in general I usually default back to Bowmore when we're not going for something more special. Got into it through Laphroaig and also really like Kilchoman and Lagavulin .


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Oct 18, 2019)

Did someone say red wine?


----------



## LudovicVDP (Oct 18, 2019)

Red wine indeed!
Or whisky! Definitely NO ice. Try one drop (just one) of water instead. Can help sometimes.
I read Laphroaig and Lagavulin just above: Yeah... Nothing beats a Lagavulin! (in that price range of course.)

I've been trying some rhums lately. Some very (very) nice discoveries.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 18, 2019)

Caol Ila's my favorite.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Oct 18, 2019)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Caol Ila's my favorite.



I understand that as well. 
Competition is rude


----------



## Assa (Oct 18, 2019)

Shiirai said:


> That's a difficult question. My partner-in-music and I are both into trying a *lot* of different kinds. I guess that in general I usually default back to Bowmore when we're not going for something more special. Got into it through Laphroaig and also really like Kilchoman and Lagavulin .



Funny, the regular bowmore is the only islay malt I don't really like that much - but I also know a lot of people who really enjoy it. I really love talisker and ardbeg. Caol ila and lagavulin, which have been mentioned here are of course also classy recommendations. I can also really recommend the laphroaig quarter cask, which imo is a lot better than the regular 10, and has become my "bang for the buck" whisky, since you can find it regularly under 30€ here in Germany. (Well, that probably doesn't tell you anything, the prices probably vary quite drastically from country to country - but here it is comparably cheap  )


----------



## Crowe (Oct 18, 2019)

Assa said:


> Funny, the regular bowmore is the only islay malt I don't really like that much - but I also know a lot of people who really enjoy it. I really love talisker and ardbeg. Caol ila and lagavulin, which have been mentioned here are of course also classy recommendations. I can also really recommend the laphroaig quarter cask, which imo is a lot better than the regular 10, and has become my "bang for the buck" whisky, since you can find it regularly under 30€ here in Germany. (Well, that probably doesn't tell you anything, the prices probably vary quite drastically from country to country - but here it is comparably cheap  )



I live in the Netherlands; the price difference is not that big .

Laphroaig actually got me into whisky's ^^.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 18, 2019)

For better or worse, I can't really drink anymore. Even one beer or glass of wine screws with my sleep and makes me draggy the next. Doesn't seem to be worth it. Although on rare occasions I'll have one or two.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 18, 2019)

Tim_Wells said:


> For better or worse, I can't really drink anymore. Even one beer or glass of wine screws with my sleep and makes me draggy the next. Doesn't seem to be worth it. Although on rare occasions I'll have one or two.


Now that SUCKS! Sorry bro.

It's the opposite for me. Kicking back a couple of brewskies before bed gives me the best sleep of my life. I wake up feeling great too.

I will say that some alchohol gives me heartburn, and I'll get the absolute worst acid reflux from it. Seriously, I'll wake up literally choking, gasping for air. It's scary as hell, but doesn't last for too long...thankfully.


----------



## Denkii (Oct 18, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Now that SUCKS! Sorry bro.
> 
> It's the opposite for me. Kicking back a couple of brewskies before bed gives me the best sleep of my life. I wake up feeling great too.
> 
> I will say that some alchohol gives me heartburn, and I'll get the absolute worst acid reflux from it. Seriously, I'll wake up literally choking, gasping for air. It's scary as hell, but doesn't last for too long...thankfully.


You sound like a guy I want to party with. A man can dream.


----------



## paulthomson (Oct 18, 2019)

Generally only drink at the weekend - but if anyone here likes IPA I can thoroughly recommend Cotswold IPA ...

Any gin drinkers: try Cotswold Dry Gin - really nice.. 

And I do like a glass of red wine.. always like a Malbec, and on special occasions a Pomerol or maybe even a Margaux ...!

I actually really like Californian wine. Was there one called Letitia??


----------



## Kony (Oct 18, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I will say that some alchohol gives me heartburn, and I'll get the absolute worst acid reflux from it.


I've had this problem lately from eating. The cure? Add 2-3 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar to a warm drink (eg chamomile tea), and sip it. It restores the pH balance of the stomach and stops the reflux


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 18, 2019)

Kony said:


> I've had this problem lately from eating. The cure? Add 2-3 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar to a warm drink (eg chamomile tea), and sip it. It restores the pH balance of the stomach and stops the reflux


Nice! I've been drinking baking soda. It's absolutely disgusting, but totally works. I'll have to try the apple cider mix!


----------



## sinkd (Oct 18, 2019)

Scotch. Balvenie, Glenmorangie or Craggenmore. Talsker. McCallan. Nothing too fancy. To me, Lagavulin tastes like brown listerine strained through a shredded baseball glove.


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 18, 2019)

paulthomson said:


> Generally only drink at the weekend


funny. me too. Prost then, Paul  I just quit Logic and now i'll have a Rose from France (they're not so sweet).


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 18, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Now that SUCKS! Sorry bro.
> 
> It's the opposite for me. Kicking back a couple of brewskies before bed gives me the best sleep of my life. I wake up feeling great too.
> 
> I will say that some alchohol gives me heartburn, and I'll get the absolute worst acid reflux from it. Seriously, I'll wake up literally choking, gasping for air. It's scary as hell, but doesn't last for too long...thankfully.





As your VI-C “Mom” I can tell you I lost my voice for about 6 months last year from acid reflux,I now take 1 generic nexium a day.My voice is back to normal and I rarely have acid reflux anymore.
Acid reflux is nasty, unpleasant and can lead to more serious problems..........be careful son.


----------



## Kony (Oct 18, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Nice! I've been drinking baking soda. It's absolutely disgusting, but totally works. I'll have to try the apple cider mix!


I can vouch that this really works btw. My reflux got so bad that I couldn't eat but I'm fine now and back to eating whatever I want. Also, I know this sounds a bit new age but it does make a big difference if you use the organic version with the "mother" (ie unfiltered with the "fermentation strands of proteins, enzymes and friendly bacteria that give the vinegar a murky appearance"). Most supermarkets have it.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 18, 2019)

Kony said:


> I've had this problem lately from eating. The cure? Add 2-3 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar to a warm drink (eg chamomile tea), and sip it. It restores the pH balance of the stomach and stops the reflux




Wow! i never heard about this benefit of Apple Cider ,sounds like a great tip I will try this.
Thanks


----------



## averystemmler (Oct 19, 2019)

miket said:


> The only alcohol I really drink "regularly" is absinthe.



I still use it for its unique delay effects and simple granular textures.

What were we talking about?


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 19, 2019)

For beer: stouts and pale ales (not so much IPAs, though). 

I generally drink iced tea made from Tapal Danedar or Wagh Bakri. Sometimes Typhoo or Typhoo X. For green tea it's usually "gunpowder" (rolled pellet) style like Temple of Heaven, and sometimes dragon well.

For coffee I like medium to dark-roasted Sumatran or Peruvian beans. I also like Cafe Bustelo because it's chocolatey.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 19, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> Alcoholic. 15+ years sober. Coffee is my jam.


Drunk. Alcoholics go to meetings. 65 years a Drunk (well, perhaps not as a child.)

My preferred tipple is Irish whiskey, but I tend to drink dry martinis because I don’t like the taste of gin (few people do) so that keeps me from over-drinking. On the other hand, it’s the destination not the journey, so whatever’s around will suffice. Sterno-rocks?

I never got the point of beer other than as something to wash down whiskey. You have to drink SO much of it! Why take the local when you can take the express?

The best Irish I’ve ever had was 21 year old Redbreast, the last single pot Irish whiskey made in Ireland, or so they say. My son brought me a bottle from the duty free on the way back from his deployment in Afghanistan. That stuff was liquid gold, and obviously the celebratory occasion didn’t hurt the experience.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 19, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> I live in a State where everything is legal and freedom is cherished.
> We have White Castles and Weed delivered for NFL Games.
> 
> Whenever I go to another State I try and remember all of the laws that prohibit the pursuit of happiness.
> ...


I was visiting someone in that state a couple months ago, and it was strange how constipated their implementation of weed freedom turned out to be -- essentially, you can't toke up anywhere any non-tokers might see you. Probably have to draw the curtains in your own home and never smoke in the back yard if there are balconies behind your place, is the way I read it.

I might get an apartment over there in the next few years, but I saw that some complexes have no-weed clauses in their contracts. Hoping there's a directory of weed-friendly complexes somewhere.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 19, 2019)

tmhuud said:


> Scotch on the rocks.


My concern here would be the provenance of the water and how it was frozen.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 19, 2019)

Kevin Fortin said:


> I was visiting someone in that state a couple months ago, and it was strange how constipated their implementation of weed freedom turned out to be -- essentially, you can't toke up anywhere any non-tokers might see you. Probably have to draw the curtains in your own home and never smoke in the back yard if there are balconies behind your place, is the way I read it.


Hm...probably depends on the area. I'm from Vegas. In my experience, neighbors don't a fu$! what you smoke as long as it's legal and you're responsible.


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 19, 2019)

Kevin Fortin said:


> My concern here would be the provenance of the water and how it was frozen.







I usually use stones.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 20, 2019)

Laws like this are simply there to be used


Kevin Fortin said:


> I was visiting someone in that state a couple months ago, and it was strange how constipated their implementation of weed freedom turned out to be -- essentially, you can't toke up anywhere any non-tokers might see you. Probably have to draw the curtains in your own home and never smoke in the back yard if there are balconies behind your place, is the way I read it.
> 
> I might get an apartment over there in the next few years, but I saw that some complexes have no-weed clauses in their contracts. Hoping there's a directory of weed-friendly complexes somewhere.




Dont let that bother you. It’s what we call jerklaws.
People can pretty much do anything they want until you make others uncomfortable acting like a jerk off. Then the little dip shit laws can be enforced.
We grow our own weed because the dispenseries max out at 27%.

I work in non smoking clubs, but you can stand outside and smoke, toke, whatever you want. Cops dont wait around at 100am to give DUIs out like other states.

You can pretty much do whatever you want until you take these freedoms for granted, then if you dont get your ass whooped the cops will make sure y0u dont ruin the party.

For Gods sake the Mafia ran Storey and Clark Countries for decades.
The Mafia lawyer was our Mayor.

Dont let these fake laws make you tip toe around like a crackhead, its all good here.

There were actually laws that wouldn't allow blacks to own Casinos but Sammy Davis and Micheal Jackson had a piece of Suma Corporation at one time. That was the Howard Hughes owned Mormon run group of Casinos. Like the Stardust, Sands Desert In and Frontier, Castaways too IIRC.


----------



## Craig Duke (Oct 21, 2019)

miket said:


> The only alcohol I really drink "regularly" is absinthe.
> 
> I have other stuff (scotch, gin, tequila, beer, wine) in certain situations, but if it's a choice, it's absinthe all the way. I don't really enjoy any other straight alcohol, or mixed drink, as much as a cold glass of absinthe.


Like tequila, absinthe (once outlawed in the US and Europe), has its own special high. A French restaurant in my neighborhood sells absinthe fountains. I would never have bought one had I not been under the influence of absinthe. But I was and I did so I am (drinking it with regularity).


----------



## Divico (Oct 21, 2019)

I like this one. Its a russian classic:

*Tear of a Komsomol Girl [cocktail recipe]*
_Lavender Toilet Water 15 g.
Verbena 15 g.
Herbal Lotion 30 g.
Nail Polish 2 g.
Mouthwash 150 g.
Lemon Soda 150 g._


----------



## José Herring (Oct 21, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I recently discovered a new drink mix i like quite a bit: rum, dr pepper, and gingerbread flavoring. All 3 of these flavors blend nicely together. Since the gingerbread flavoring is involved, it's somewhat of a holiday flavor but can still be enjoyed all year round.
> 
> How do you get your drink on?


Dude, that's a college teen drink. Do ya chase it with some wine coolers before the big game?


----------



## CT (Oct 21, 2019)

Craig Duke said:


> Like tequila, absinthe (once outlawed in the US and Europe), has its own special high. A French restaurant in my neighborhood sells absinthe fountains. I would never have bought one had I not been under the influence of absinthe. But I was and I did so I am (drinking it with regularly).



Oh man, now I don't know if I want BBCSO or one of those for Christmas!


----------



## Craig Duke (Oct 21, 2019)

miket said:


> Oh man, now I don't know if I want BBCSO or one of those for Christmas!


Absinthe connects adjacent thoughts like BBCSO legato connects adjacent notes. It also slurs speech.


----------



## NekujaK (Oct 21, 2019)

During our weekly jam nights, my musician friends and I enjoy rounds of straight vodka shots. We've become connoisseurs over time, and make a point of trying a new vodka every week, while also keeping our very best favorites on hand.

When dining out, it's always an Old Fashioned with rye.


----------



## visiblenoise (Oct 21, 2019)

Russian imperial stout, hazy IPA, or something german like a helles lager.

Or a gin martini if I'm at the appropriate place! Not a big fan of cocktails otherwise.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 22, 2019)

Craig Duke said:


> Like tequila, absinthe (once outlawed in the US and Europe), has its own special high. A French restaurant in my neighborhood sells absinthe fountains. I would never have bought one had I not been under the influence of absinthe. But I was and I did so I am (drinking it with regularity).


That's just badass!


----------



## MWMelis (Oct 22, 2019)

I love Campari. It works equally well in a long drink (campari+soda or Americano) or short drink (Negroni). I also love a good blended whisky (Monkey Shoulder) and can't resist a well balanced Pinot Noir (although they are tricky to find).


----------



## paularthur (Oct 22, 2019)

Cuban Coffee. Everything you've heard about it is true.


----------



## sIR dORT (Oct 22, 2019)

Since I'm under 21 I usually go with water, but if I really want to spice it up I'll put down some serious sparkling water.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 22, 2019)

I like hard liquor straight, no ice.
In the USA if you have a Costco and Sam's Club card they have some nice brand name stuff. 

Sam's Club Member's Mark Tequila is quite good. BTW it's good with cucumber juice and lime.
Costco's Kirkland Vodka is great. Rumor has it they bought a Grey Goose plant to make their vodka.
I've discovered New Amsterdam Gin. 

I always buy the 1.75 bottles, the industrial size.

If you have a wine you don't like mix it with tonic water.


----------



## TimCox (Oct 23, 2019)

Old Fashioned:

Simple syrup
Bitters
Good quality Rye Whisky
Stir, add some ice if you like
Run some orange peel around the rim, twist, and drop it in.

Good stuff! If I'm feeling really fancy I have simple syrup I make by boiling three cups of brown sugar and a cup of water with a couple sprigs of sage.

Even fancier, smoke the glass before preparing!


----------



## Craig Duke (Oct 23, 2019)

TimCox said:


> Old Fashioned:
> 
> Simple syrup
> Bitters
> ...



Simple syrup with brown instead of white sugar. Sage too. Interesting.

Here here for Old Fashions and Manhattans. I had this version at the Drake Hotel in Chicago the other weekend. I was good company that night.





Both drinks are best consumed in a dimly lit location.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 23, 2019)

I could live at that bar.

Which is weird, because my local watering hole is one of the vanishing dives in Manhattan.


----------



## TimCox (Oct 24, 2019)

Craig Duke said:


> Simple syrup with brown instead of white sugar. Sage too. Interesting.


Yeah! It gives it a much darker flavor if that makes sense.


Craig Duke said:


> Here here for Old Fashions and Manhattans. I had this version at the Drake Hotel in Chicago the other weekend. I was good company that night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woodford is GREAT in both an Old Fashioned and a Manhattan (my second favorite drink)


----------



## dbudimir (Oct 24, 2019)

A Rusty Nail for me. A nice Single Malt and a little less Drambuie then what most recipes say. With all this talk of the BBC, I think I will go mix one now.


----------



## Studio E (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm not super fancy. In the warm weather, I like a Stella, or the "Rita" flavored drinks. Holy cow those are tasty head-kickers. When it gets colder, my most recent favorite is Bird Dog peach whiskey. So sweet and smooth. My fall-back is Crown Royal, either on ice, or maybe mixed into a Pepsi, about 50/50. I feel trashier just for having said that, lol.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 26, 2019)

Currently living in Utah. They just passed a law that beer will now be 4% alchohol, instead of 3.2%. In the meantime, some of my favorite beers and ales have been completely taken off the shelves for the transition. I'm really missing Redds right now. What a lame state, lol!


----------



## Ben E (Oct 26, 2019)

Old fashioned, Woodford bourbon.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 27, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Currently living in Utah. They just passed a law that beer will now be 4% alchohol, instead of 3.2%. In the meantime, some of my favorite beers and ales have been completely taken off the shelves for the transition. I'm really missing Redds right now. What a lame state, lol!




You have a law that forces all beer to have the same alcohol content???? That's one of the dumbest ideas I've ever heard regarding beer. 
The alcohol content would normally vary wildly accross different beer types. E.g. one of my favorites: Grimbergen Blonde is 6.7%, some others go even higher. I'm not even sure we have any in Germany that go as low as 3.2% unless they come pre-mixed with a softdrink and aren't strickly speaking pure beer anymore.


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 27, 2019)

I remember visiting the beautiful state of Utah for a Sundance Film Festival. I was in a bar and asked for a Long Island iced tea. The bartender gave me an odd look. Then I realized he was trying to figure out how to make a 4 oz liquor drink with the guidelines posted. But that was back in '04 (I think). Not much changed in '11 either but I'm sure things are progressing. I thought it was funny this bartender mentioning the Los Angeles crowd.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 27, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> You have a law that forces all beer to have the same alcohol content???? That's one of the dumbest ideas I've ever heard regarding beer.
> The alcohol content would normally vary wildly accross different beer types. E.g. one of my favorites: Grimbergen Blonde is 6.7%, some others go even higher. I'm not even sure we have any in Germany that go as low as 3.2% unless they come pre-mixed with a softdrink and aren't strickly speaking pure beer anymore.


No, not the same alchohol content, but rather a limit. The limit will be changed from 3.2% to 4%. It's pretty wacky. Then again, Utah laws and politics are just all around ridiculous.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 27, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> No, not the same alchohol content, but rather a limit. The limit will be changed from 3.2% to 4%. It's pretty wacky. Then again, Utah laws and politics are just all around ridiculous.



Is that a lower or upper limit? As in "must contain at least this much alcohol to be called beer" or "beers can have this much at most" ? Both would be weird. An average German beer has around ~4.5ish % alcohol I think.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 27, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Is that a lower or upper limit? As in "must contain at least this much alcohol to be called beer" or "beers can have this much at most" ? Both would be weird. An average German beer has around ~4.5ish % alcohol I think.


It can't exceed 4%.

"Current *Utah law* sets a limit of 3.2 percent *alcohol* by weight ((*4*% ABV) in beer sold at grocery and convenience stores and at establishments operating under a "beer only" type license, such as taverns, beer bars and some restaurants"

That 3.2% limit has recently been bumped to 4% though.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 27, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> It can't exceed 4%.
> 
> "Current *Utah law* sets a limit of 3.2 percent *alcohol* by weight ((*4*% ABV) in beer sold at grocery and convenience stores and at establishments operating under a "beer only" type license, such as taverns, beer bars and some restaurants"
> 
> That 3.2% limit has recently been bumped to 4% though.




Seems like 4% by weight should be something around 5% by volume (I'm used to the by volume measurement). Then why is it bad they raise the limit from 3.2 to 4%? And why do any beers get taken off the shelves for that transition? I'm understanding both more and less what's going on in your state. It's a little confusing. But nonetheless, my condolences for your (temporary) loss of beer variety!


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 27, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Seems like 4% by weight should be something around 5% by volume (I'm used to the by volume measurement). Then why is it bad they raise the limit from 3.2 to 4%? And why do any beers get taken off the shelves for that transition? I'm understanding both more and less what's going on in your state. It's a little confusing. But nonetheless, my condolences for your (temporary) loss of beer variety!


The increased limit is good for the consumer, but poses challenges for breweries.

This probably explains it better than i can.









Guv signs off, so Utah’s 3.2 beer law is on its way out. Stronger brews will be in grocery stores Nov. 1


After 86 years, Utah’s 3.2 beer law finally met its demise Tuesday, when Gov. Gary Herbert signed <a href="https://le.utah.gov/~2019/bills/static/SB0132.html" target=_blank>SB132</a>, making way for higher-alcohol brews in grocery and convenience stores.




www.sltrib.com


----------

